# Automated Media Center (Transmission+FileBot)



## rednoah (Feb 6, 2013)

FileBot's utorrent-postprocess has been around for quite a while to fully automatically process series/movies/music/etc
http://filebot.sourceforge.net/

Now here's how to set things up with Transmission:
http://filebot.sourceforge.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=215&p=3382#p3380

Try and let me know how it works for you! Cheers~


----------

